# S&W 10 mm revolver



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Do any members know much about a S&W 10 mm revolver? I think the one I am looking at is a Model 310 night guard. It comes with a lot of ammo and some moon clips also.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I do not.....but it sounds like a fun gun!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All I know is that the 10 mm is a manageable, big-boy caliber. The only Smith and Wesson 10 mm I had was a semi-auto and too large for concealed carry and sold it. Now own a Glock model 29 in 10 mm with a Laserlyte rear-sight laser. It makes for one badass carry gun and is right at home on the night stand. Horsepower is between a .357 mag and 44 mag and about equal to a .41 mag.

The caliber has found new life after having been overlooked for many years once the FBI gave up on it and opted for the scaled down version in today's .40 cal. But, today there's plenty of quality, premium ammo available. Plus, the 10 mm caliber is easy to handload for inexpensive practice.

Terrible Ted uses on to hunt deer, but I think there are better options.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

My Glock 20 in 10mm works very well. The 10mm caliber is a hard hitting round. There are videos online of Razor Dobbs taking water buffalo in Africa with a 10mm Dan Wesson.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well guys I bought the 10 mm revolver plus 4 more guns, lol

I will try and posts some pics tomorrow after hanging sheet rock, that is if I can still move my arms !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This should be good.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, but hanging 5/8 " sheetrock for a 69 yr old man, wore me out, lol

Here are the five guns I bought from left to right.

1. Ruger Single Six Convertible 22LR/22Mag

2. S&W Model 310 Night Hawk 10 mm with night sights

3. Dan Wesson 44 mag, with 2 barrels, one "Power Control" ported (for jacketed only) and one not power control for cast bullets or jacketed

4. 12 ga S/S coach with hammers

5. Remington Versa Max 12 ga. 2-3/3 to 3-1/2"

the last pic is ammo and cans that was included, all for the price of $1900 if I dont count the ammo and moon clips & pouches that comes to $380 ea, but with ammo (using only $200 for 500 rounds) thats comes to $280 each. I would say I hit the jackpot ! The Ruger shows some sign of wear at the end of the barrel and the S/s shotgun is an older gun, but the others are like new condition


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice haul Ed ! ! the wear on the Ruger just means he carried it some. They always get shy of blue from holster wear right there.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good haul for sure! That little 10mm's gonna bark and looks like it could be a good carry gun.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, nice haul Ed! Looks like a bunch of fun there.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

glenway said:


> Good haul for sure! That little 10mm's gonna bark and looks like it could be a good carry gun.


Glen, I couldnt wait , so I shot 6 rounds out of it. It wasn't at all bad, not as much recoil as any of my .44's. Whenever the weather straightens out and the wind dies down, I plan on shooting all 5. Really anxious to see if the Dan Wesson is as accurate as my old model Redhawk. The 10 mm will substitute for my .45 Springfield XDS, when clothing permits.

Mark, I went to the guys house with a friend and didnt plan on buying anything, lol I have been thinking of going back, he has a real nice Weatherby 20 ga semi auto


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., great haul indeed.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

great buy congrats


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice Ed...


----------

